
If Humble People Make the Best Leaders, Why Do We Fall for Narcissists? - pedrodelfino
https://hbr.org/2017/04/if-humble-people-make-the-best-leaders-why-do-we-fall-for-charismatic-narcissists?
======
PaulHoule
Narcissists are good at telling people what they want to hear; if any flaw in
human nature is going to make us end up like the dinosaurs it is probably how
much people don't like to hear things they don't want to hear.

